# Tigerfibel: Tank notes for dummies.



## jipi (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi !

Ever thought that driving a Tiger was hard and difficult ? Nope !

http://www.fprado.com/armorsite/TIGER-1 FILES/tigerfibel.pdf

Also available for Panther:

Panther-Fibel - Betrieb und Kampfanleitung : Free Download Streaming : Internet Archive

(Just click "PDF" on the left)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Those whacky Nazis!


----------



## davebender (Dec 17, 2011)

Wacky? Not in my opinion.

I've read more U.S. Army Technical Manuals and Field Manuals then I care to count. Most would have been greatly improved if they had copied the writing style of that Tiger Tank booklet.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Can someone PLEASE translate page 13 to me. I am dying to know what the naked lady laying on a massage table, has to do with driving the Tiger?


----------

